# Anyone with alliedsemi.com ???



## Pawn3d (Apr 13, 2008)

Can anyone vouch for them?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Hard to vouch for a company's sales website that doesn't have any products listed.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

The BBB recommends you should stay very far away from them.
http://www.dallas.bbb.org/WWWRoot/Report.aspx?site=50&bbb=0875&firm=90007270


----------

